# are there any tarantulas that can live together?



## seanmackie (Oct 27, 2009)

are there any species of tarantulas that are easy to get hold of and that you can house together?


----------



## _TiMiSdRuNk_ (Aug 27, 2008)

Some pokies are meant to be communal but i wouldn't try this to be honest


----------



## lycanlord20 (Jul 11, 2008)

Pokies can be done relatively successfully but you have to keep them in small enclosures so that they dont develop there own "territory" there is some cannibalism so its not really worth it though.


----------



## Caz (May 24, 2007)

I used to keep Avic avic together in a 'community' cage without problems.
This was about 15 years ago so the sub species name was no doubt incorrect!


----------



## lycanlord20 (Jul 11, 2008)

Iv also seen Holothele incei kept together 
and im sure I saw someone keeping Pterinochilus murinus together but cant remember if they had any success

heres a lil vid of P.murinus communal
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B2ClwksDurg&feature=player_embedded#


----------



## Skyline65 (Sep 8, 2009)

Tanzanian Dwarf Baboon, Heterothele villosella


----------



## Hedgewitch (Feb 12, 2008)

Some of the pokies can be kept together with a decent amount of success, especially rufilata.

There was a thread a while back about communal spiders: http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/spiders-inverts/449530-what-invert-species-kept-communally.html

Give that a read I'd say.


----------



## TEENY (Jan 4, 2008)

I keep a community of Yamia sp Koh Samui together


----------



## Poxicator (Nov 14, 2007)

Heterothele villosella
Holothelle incei
Yamia sp.
Poecilotheria (I have multiple communities)

People consider slings living together as a community. This isnt a good indication. I have 7 or so P. murinus living together, but its not what I'd call a community. they've survived like this since August 09 and are now about 1". I also have a community of P. cambridgei, about 7, also for August 09 however I'm ending that experiment now as they're living with mum, who has subsequently been mated again in the same enclosure and has webbed herself in, so possibly more slings on the way! (hopefully, watch out for an article in the BTS bulletin one day).
Lastly, I have a community of 9 A. peru purple living communally which will definitely be separated around 3rd moult which is where I believe things go horribly wrong.


----------



## seanmackie (Oct 27, 2009)

ok tar 4 the info folks :2thumb:


----------



## bombbomb (Feb 1, 2010)

ive got 5 H. Incei's living together at the mo, had them for a few months now. 3 are older from 1 eggsac and the other 2 are much smaller from another eggsac. had no probs so far eating and feeding near each other.
one had a bad moult so i took her out for a bit but other then that they seem to be fine. they defo dont avoid each other and are great to watch as they are quite active. just hope they will breed soon, the large ones might get there in a under a year or so.


----------

